# ...and Another New Owner!



## gnlcquad (Jan 8, 2007)

Greetings, All!

You may recognize us from the For Sale forum recently. We were looking for a 23RS (plus some advice), and we've managed to snag one already! ~~~~Happy Dance~~~~























We found an '06 online from Quality RV in Missouri, did some dealin', and it's at our curb here in Oregon, freshly-bathed. Did a search for Quality RV here on the forums and found a great recommendation from another OB'er, and we second that wholeheartedly. They are a small, family-owned place, and we even hired them to tow the TT out west (they beat every other rate we could find). They set us up with the Equalizer hitch too. After 8 years in a pop-up, this is LUXURY!

We can't keep the kids out of it, so we'd better get some reservations done...

Gary & Leah + 4 kidlets
05 2500 Dodge Cummins TD
06 23RS jasmine


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congratulations on the new Outback!!!!

Gary


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new 23







. That is a great floor plan.

Enjoy the maiden voyage..........


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

You will love the 23RS.

I'm not sure where you are in Oregon but we are having the PNW Outbackers Rally April28-29 at Deschutes. It would be a great way for you to start the camping season.

Spring PNW Outbacker thread


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















Darn it...BlueWedge beat me to the punch on the invite to the PNW Rally (you should come...it is a good time)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi gnlcquad!
















 on finding your new 23rs!

That sure didn't take long! Good for you









As for reservations, I think you should start by joining the PNW Rolling Rally to the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally  in Zion, Utah this summer


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Way to go!









Congrats on your new home!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. It's so great to see the kids go nuts over the camper, isn't it? Enjoy.
Scott


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Cheers x2.

We picked up our 23RS 2006 last October. Havana I think. Our '06 has the rear slide window instead of the cabinets.







Also, the lighter duty axles, only 6000 GVWR. What's yours like? Any cool mods?

I'm still doin' the happy dance (but not when I'm carring the batteries for a recharge.














)

Happy Trails, 
Scott


----------



## kargorooOutbacker (Jan 8, 2007)

Congratulations and Welcome!!!








We have a 23KRS an we love it.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations!! Welcome to the family! Glad you checked aboard! Welcome, welcome welcome!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com!








Congrats on your 23rs! Hope you have many great family camping outings in your future!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, gnlcquad!*








And congratulations on the new Outback! WHOO HOO!!!









What part of Oregon are you in? As the others have said, we would love to meet you and see your sweet new toy at our Spring PNW Outbackers Rally in late April. And, if you are feeling really adventurous, feel free to join the caravan to the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally this summer at Zion N.P. in southern Utah!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

It's like Christmas in January!


----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

Great rv, and welcome.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations. You are gonna love your outback


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Congrats! and Welcome


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Glad you had a good buying experience. Now you can enjoy the owning experience along with the rest of us.
Bob


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome gnlcquad to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 23RS nice model
Enjoy

Don


----------

